# Wie viele steam spiele habt ihr?



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Also , ich wollte mal so von Euch wissen wie viele Spiele ihr bei stam habt, und sogar mehrere Accounts habt, um euch zu schützen falls ihr gehackt werdet.
Dann könntet ihr ja auch euren wert von dem/ der account/s angeben.
MfG Sophix

Ich werde dann wenn ihr wollt der Rekord Posten, also schreibt mal was dazu
Das bedeutet aber nicht, das wenn ihr unter dem Rekord seit, das ihr nicht Posten müsst, ich selber habe auch nur 4 spiele drauf.

Rekord(e):
Anzahl der Steam-Spiele: 213(Singler)
Wert eines Kontos: 3325€ (Singler )
Accounts welche gehackt wurden: HAWX,Leandros


So dann werde ich bald auch noch den øpreis für die Spiele ausrechnen!
Brauche aber dafür ein bisschen Zeit, und ein bisschen Lust das auszurechnen
Bi aber noch im Krankenhaus , daher erst wenn ich an nem pc bin!


----------



## Maxanier (21. April 2011)

Also die Anzahl meiner steam Spiele: 0
Der wert meines Kontos: 0

Ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Grund für steam gefunden,
so habe ich wenigstens keine Angst, dass mein Account gehackt wird


----------



## Learcor (21. April 2011)

Anzahl der Steam-Spiele: 6
Wert meines Kontos: ca.100€

Ich kaufe bei Steam aber auch nur diese Spotlightdinger. Wenn man dann z.B. Mafia 2 für 10€ kriegt ist das schon ganz nett. Ansonsten zahlt sich Steam meiner Meinung nach nicht aus. Die Spiele kosten meist mehr als bei Amazon und dafür bekomme ich nicht mal ne schöne DVD-Box zum ins Regal stellen.
Vor dem gehackt werden hab ich eigentlich keine Angst. Wenns ausgerechnet mich treffen sollte, dann wird mir das freundliche Steamsupportteam schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## Maxanier (21. April 2011)

Learcor schrieb:
			
		

> ...dafür bekomme ich nicht mal ne schöne DVD-Box zum ins Regal stellen.



Genau


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Anzahl der Steam-Spiele: 4
Wert meines Kontos: ca.70

Angst vor Hackern habe ich nicht, da ich meine Daten nicht an andere weitergebe!
Ich kaufe bei steam , weil ich nicht in den laden gehen muss um zu bezahlen!


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Anzahl der spiele: ca 20
Wert des Accounts: ca 400 Euro 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat, ca 150 Games bei steam und einen wert von 1800 Euro  

Ich hab 2 accs den ersten musste ich leider aufgegeben da er gehackt wurde, ok war auch nur ein Game drauf


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. April 2011)

Anzahl der Steam-Spiele:10

Wert meines Kontos: kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen


----------



## TerrorPuschel (21. April 2011)

Anzahl der Steam-Spiele: 47

Da der Steamcalcuator bei meinem Account nicht funzt und ich zu faul bin das gerade selber aus zu rechnen.

Angst gehackt zu werden hab ich nicht. Ich denke ein 16-stelliges Password (16-mal die 0) sollte reichen 

Die meisten Spiele kaufe ich aber nicht bei Steam, da die dort meist viel zu teuer sind.


----------



## Pixy (21. April 2011)

Geht niemanden was an!!!


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Wenn du es nicht Posten willst , dann poste auch nicht!


----------



## Pixy (21. April 2011)

Worum geht es Dir hier denn eigentlich!?! Wer den längsten hat?

Sorry, nix gegen dich, aber dieser Thread ist so sinnlos.


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Ich möchte einfach wissen wieviele die anderen haben.
Und sinnlos ist eine Ansichtssache, die Kammerspiele sind auch sinnlos, NA UND?


Edit: und was ist deiner Meinung nach mit den benchmark Rekorden?
Auch voll sinnlos , und nach dem Motto wer hat den längsten?!


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

Sehe ich genauso! Ich finde es auch ganz interessant was "normal" ist.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

Nutze Steam nur dann, wenn ich Steam nutzen muss. Ich verabscheue diese Plattform. 

Spiele: ca. 10 (Portal 1, Portal 2, Half-Life 2 (EP1 + EP2 + DM + LC), Counterstrike 1.6, Counterstrike Source, Team Fortress 2, Garrys Mod und CIV 5)
Wert: k.A 100€ vllt.

Gehackt wurde mir ein alter Acc mit CS 1.6 (+ VAC Ban )
Werde allerdings, da ich herrausgefunden habe wie man in Steam UK Einkaufen kann, diese Steam Deals wahrnehmen. Also wird, leider, in nächster Zeit bissl was dazukommen. Ist halt Preiswert


----------



## seventyseven (21. April 2011)

Nyze77
ca. 30 Spiele

Der Gesamtwert des Steam-Accounts beträgt 430.80 EUR (Steam Calculator)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Bei mir wäre es nur das eine oder andere Game was Steam benötigt, wie zb Mafia 2 und die HL Orange Box. Games kaufe ich eh nur im Geschäft da ich für das Geld einen Gegenwert haben will.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. April 2011)

Hab 1 Spiel bei Steam weil es nicht ohne geht.
Metro 2033 
Habe es aber nicht bei Steam gekauft.
Ergo 1 Account und 0 gehackte.


----------



## Festplatte (21. April 2011)

7 Spiele: Portal 1, Portal 2 und Total War: Shogun 2, Garry's Mod, Terraria, Half-Life 1 und Mirror's Edge...


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

2 Accs, 0 Gehackt. Ein account Orangebox und L4D2, der Hauptacc:
Laut Bibliothek 43 Spiele, habe die Betas nicht mitgezählt. Steamcalculator spuckt 550€ aus.
MfG

PS: Wer meint das geht niemanden an hat anscheinend den kleinsten,sonst sehe ich da keinen Grund.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

Ist ja sogar öffentlich im Internet einsehbar. Man benötigt nur die Steam Addy. 

Mein Acc ist 180€ wert.


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Ich denke jeder ist neugierig, wie man so  liegt und ob man zu denen gehört die Kauf "süchtig" ist.
Keiner sagt, das man viel bei steam einkaufen muss, um gut "auszusehen"!


----------



## Singler (21. April 2011)

234 Titel... davon aber ein Teil Addons und DLCs... 

Calculator sagt
*Auf dem Account sind 213 Spiele registriert.*

*Der Gesamtwert des Steam-Accounts beträgt 3352.88 EUR

*Hab ich nun gewonnen? oO


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Es gibt kein gewinnen, aber du bist schon ganz gut, wieso gibst du so viel Geld dafür aus?
Haste im Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## Singler (21. April 2011)

Ich hab Steam, seit es Steam gibt. Und mit den jährlichen Season-Sales läppert es sich halt mit der Zeit.
Und nein, ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen.... mein Geheimnis lautet "Arbeiten fürs Geld".


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. April 2011)

So P.... raus und 72
Und es werden bestimmt mehr aufjedenfall Duke nuken forever , when it's done,portal 2 , dawn of war2 retribution die kommen aufjedenfall dazu.


----------



## Sophix (21. April 2011)

Ich kann halt nicht glauben das jemand 3k für spiele ausgibt!


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

Nah, der Wert entspricht nicht dem Betrag, der Ausgegeben wurde. Sonderangebote etc machen bei mir zb rund 80% der Spiele aus aber der Calc nimmt immer den Aktuellen Preis


----------



## mkay87 (22. April 2011)

Knapp 279 Spiele:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197996545178/games?tab=all

Gekauft werden die meisten bei Deals (75%, Holiday und Summer Sales), oder als Grafikkartengutschein. So häuft sich mit der Dauer so einiges an. Portal 2 habe ich auch noch bei thehut bestellt, kommt also wieder was hinzu.


----------



## Insanix (24. April 2011)

29 Tedenz steigend


----------



## Bierseppi (24. April 2011)

aber bei mkay87 ist es krass da het er spiele wie Just Cause 2 nur 0,5 h  gespielt das ist ein bisschen krass v.a bei vielen spielen ist das bei ihm so


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2011)

Das ist doch normal. 
Ich hab auch noch einpaar Spiele wo ich nur mal kurz angezockt habe oder noch nicht durch, hab aber grad mal 30 Spiele. 
Nur angezockt zb. Batman Arkham..., Stalker COP, Metro 2033, Crysis 2  
Naja und Starcraft2 hab ich auch noch nicht durch 
Bin grad bei Crysis 2 mal schauen ob ich das irgendwann mal durchzocke


----------



## i.neT' (25. April 2011)

18 Spiele


----------



## mkay87 (25. April 2011)

Die Spielzeitanzeige stimmt aber auch nicht wirklich, da werden teilweise 5 Minuten angezeigt obwohl ich Stunden gespielt hatte. 
Aber zurzeit geht sowieso mehr Zeit fürs Studium drauf


----------

